# is he pure pitbull ????



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

I have no papers, but he barks like a pitbull and he works out twice a day is he a pit bull???? is he ??? could you tell me which bloodlines????\

I was thinking brutus xl and conan xt ..... idk im a newb










upruns:


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

lol... you would go there.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i mean jesus ......


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

u my dog looks more apbt then this shit like damn i didnt say she was pure im asking what mix could he be


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

oh hai there dunce . tell me is he apbt?? bully??? cmon tell me??? 


do u understand now???? move along now


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay girl, there is no need for the fowl language. If it even pertains to you or if it doesn't. Whatever it may be. I don't know, but if you want my opinion on your dog, it's not like you haven't heard the same thing a kajillion times....

There are so many different combinations to what your dog could be. Without papered documentation there is absolutely no way to know.


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

theres only 3 things she can be i know for sure... apbt purebred apbt/amstaff or apbt/ambully 1 of the three


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I want one!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

courtneyd137 said:


> u my dog looks more apbt then this shit like damn i didnt say she was pure im asking what mix could he be


dalmation! and cussing will get you banned faster than fb


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i think mine is a cross between a greyhound and bruce banner


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I think a rat terrier got ahold of a horse... sorry rodrigo


----------



## courtneyd137 (Jan 30, 2012)

thre isnt dalmtion for sure its not possible there wont any dalmations for MILES around where i got her only boxers and beagles and pit bulls


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

rodrigo said:


> i think mine is a cross between a greyhound and bruce banner


do you have a standard stud fee for that brute? I know a dalmation mix that would produce "FIRE"


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

redog said:


> do you have a standard stud fee for that brute? I know a dalmation mix that would produce "FIRE"


Omg I almost peed my pants :rofl:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO at this whole thread!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

rodrigo said:


> i think mine is a cross between a greyhound and bruce banner


Actually I believe your dog is pure Whippet, yet suffering from doubled muscle due to gene mutation  lmao


----------

